# How do you tell the sexes apart?



## bimbobaggins19 (Nov 28, 2005)

I was wondering if it was possible to tell the sexes apart, or even if i was possible. Another question is say if i do have a pair, when will they be able to lay and fertalize the eggs?

-James


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

jimma said:


> I was wondering if it was possible to tell the sexes apart, or even if i was possible. Another question is say if i do have a pair, when will they be able to lay and fertalize the eggs?
> 
> -James


It's nearly impossible to tell the sexes apart, especially at a young age. The only way is to either disect it open (if it died) to see if there's any eggs or to watch them breed and see which one is dropping eggs. They're sexually matured at approx. 2 years of age (or 6"+), but sometimes younger. You have a better chance of getting a pair if you buy at least 6 youngs and raise them to adult.


----------



## tnpeter (Dec 17, 2005)

i have a 5 year old RBP is there any way i can tell??


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Probably not, I know it sucks.


----------



## Onion (Sep 20, 2005)

Sorry, you can delete this.


----------

